# A few problems with my 10hp Murray



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi guys, I own a 2003 Murray 10hp 27 inch cut. Model: 627108X31E and I have a couple problems.
1: The chute control works flawlessly, but when it is running the vibration cause the chute to move on its own. I can not see any adjustment to tighten it up. Need help.

2: For the guys that have owned them through out the years. This is my very first one. I bought it used, it is a 2003 Murray 10hp 27 inch cut.
I put a new blower belt on and adjusted it. We have barely any snow yet. What we do have is maybe 3 inches on the lawn and it is almost like sugar. I tried my machine and it would blow maybe 8ft in the air. If I turned the chute to blow horizontal, it would only throw the snow maybe 5ft. 
I`m a little disappointed. Is it cause the snow is real fine almost like sugaror is it something with my machine? I was going to do the "Modification" to the impellar to see if that helps, but thought I`d ask here first. There is maybe 1/4 inch of space between the impeller and housing. I was told that this being a 10hp it will really throw the snow. Little disappointed. Thanks,Darcy


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

3 inches is nothing for a duel stage snowblower. It will usually throw farther with more snow . It needs more snow to help push everything to get the most potential out of your snowblower. Doing the modifications like many on this site have done can improve it but you wouldn't seem much with just 3 inches. For the chute control. look for any screw and make sure it is tight. If worse comes to worse you can add some thicker grease to help it stay in place. Depending on your setup it can also depend on how your handle is. If its a crank if the Handle is "up" it may slide down a bit till it reaches the bottom of the circle.

btw welcome to the site!


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> 3 inches is nothing for a duel stage snowblower. It will usually throw farther with more snow . It needs more snow to help push everything to get the most potential out of your snowblower. Doing the modifications like many on this site have done can improve it but you wouldn't seem much with just 3 inches. For the chute control. look for any screw and make sure it is tight. If worse comes to worse you can add some thicker grease to help it stay in place. Depending on your setup it can also depend on how your handle is. If its a crank if the Handle is "up" it may slide down a bit till it reaches the bottom of the circle.
> 
> btw welcome to the site!


Thank you very much! Never thought about the handle and its position. Worst case, a guy could likely put maybe a heavier grip or something on it. Maybe I was just not making sure the handle was at the bottom every time.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I took the chute off a blower and cut a ring out of a thin disposable plastic cutting board to take up the slack and smooth things out.

As for the distance...light dry snow breaks up into powder as soon as it leaves the chute.

A little damp or a lot of snow will stick together and travel.

Think of trying to throw 20 sheets of paper, now throw a 2 inch thick stack. Which is going to go farther before it breaks up.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you might want to pick up a single stage snowblower for the small stuff, many of us have a single stage and a two stage snowblower


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I got it figured. I did the impeller mod today and installed both brand new belts. I will throw snow clean over my mobile home now!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you might want to pick up a single stage snowblower for the small stuff, many of us have a single stage and a two stage snowblower


I finally figured this out after about 20 years. It's the *only* way to go.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

darcy32171 said:


> I got it figured. I did the impeller mod today and installed both brand new belts. I will throw snow clean over my mobile home now!


Hey Darcy, 
What did you use for your kit and what fasteners did you use? Got any pics? 
We want pics.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

A buddy that works oilfield brought me a sheet of 1/8" rubber mat. I went to our local peavey mart and found the exact size metal (1.5" x 4") brackets (came in a package of 4). I just bought screws and nuts and used loctite on them. The rubber I ended up leaving long and folded them a bit so they ride up against the housing instead of just to the housing.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

That last pic, the bracket you see is from factory. I`ll get a pic tomorrow of what I mean by folding the rubber against the housing


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice work Darcy!


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Nice work Darcy!


 Mine is like "Caveman style" compared to yours lol. I premarked the paddles before disassembly, but when I started to actually drill I thought I would leave more rubber out towards the housing (better to have more than not enough) that is why I was off the line.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

...


----------



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

darcy32171 said:


> A buddy that works oilfield brought me a sheet of 1/8" rubber mat. I went to our local peavey mart and found the exact size metal (1.5" x 4") brackets (came in a package of 4). I just bought screws and nuts and used loctite on them. The rubber I ended up leaving long and folded them a bit so they ride up against the housing instead of just to the housing.


Even with pics, I cannot see what is being done here. What is being modified for what reason. I cannot see what portion of snow blower housing on 3rd, 4th & 5th pics. I am just curious.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

mk033 said:


> Even with pics, I cannot see what is being done here. What is being modified for what reason. I cannot see what portion of snow blower housing on 3rd, 4th & 5th pics. I am just curious.


You're looking at the impeller itself. It's out of the housing. Darcy is installing rubber on the end of each impeller vane. It closes up the gap between the impeller and the housing.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice job Darcy. Kudos for taking the housing off for better access to the impeller. The bracket is a nice idea compared to washers. Let us know what kind of performance increase you get.


----------

